# MEPS/Recruitment/Indoc process



## Six-Two (Jun 16, 2015)

Hey Guys,

Recently started working with recruiter to get a boot camp date. Picked Coast Guard as it seems like a better fit than Army or Navy. Hope that doesn't seem like a contradiction of my previous aspirations posted in this forum. At the end of the day, I want to go where I'll be the best asset to the team, and I think CG is where that is. Hoping to get assigned to a MSST or PACTACLET so I can still do some cool guy stuff every once in a while too. 

So as far as the process goes, I just took the ASVAB at MEPS. To my recruiter's joy, I got an AFQT of 99 (the Navy recruiter in whose office I left my phone in said he'd get me into SEAL school immediately if I ditched the Coast Guard ).  

That said, he expressed concern that my Social Security card doesn't match my birth certificate. The SS Card has an abbreviated form of it: [First Name] [Middle Initial] [Last Name], whereas my birth certificate reads: [First] [Middle Name] [2nd Middle Name] [Last Name]. Is this gonna screw me up later on? I only ask because it hasn't been an issue in my almost-28 years of existence thus far. 

Secondly, am I screwing up going to Coast Guard? I'll be 28 in August, so I'm not under the impression that I can come back after my 4 years and decide I'd like to be an 18D and still be competitive as a 32-year-old former shallow water sailor. A $20k enlistment bonus would also be nice, but I'd rather be in a job and branch I'd be a great fit for than $20k richer and miserable for 3-5 years, or, worse still, a liability for the people that depend on me. 

Lastly, are there any coasties on here that can advise a newbie about how to track for the best possible Coast Guard experience? I'd like to go the ME route, but there's presently a wait of around 18 months to go to the ME A-School, so BM has its appeal too. That said, if I'm basically gonna be a BM as a non-rate, then that's just fine. Will probably apply for OCS while I'm in, but I don't want to shoot my chances of getting a MSST assignment or PACTACLET before I do. At the end of the day, it's just money, and it would take a hell of a lot of currency to be worth trading in adventures for a desk. 

Thanks for any pointers you guys can give. 

Best,

-62.


----------



## policemedic (Jun 16, 2015)

Six-Two said:


> Secondly, am I screwing up going to Coast Guard?



Given everything you've posted, I think it's fair to say you don't know what you want.  No one can answer whether the Coast Guard, or the military generally, is right for you.

Frankly, I'll be quite surprised if your tag ever changes to verified military.  But then, I'm a cynical cuss.  

Now move out, draw fire and prove me wrong.


----------



## Six-Two (Jun 16, 2015)

policemedic said:


> Now move out, draw fire and prove me wrong.



OK.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 16, 2015)

"this" is what your post reminds me of - Now be a man and make a decision.


----------



## Six-Two (Jun 16, 2015)

Ha, at least you didn't call me Fredo. 

I understand the skepticism. I wanted to do my due diligence in picking what could be 3, 4, or 5 years of my life, or the rest of it, and after researching all my options, CG seems like the best fit. 

I should've clarified in my initial post. I meant "am I screwing up by joining the Coast Guard _*instead of another branch*," _especially since my AFQT score would open a bunch of doors. Ultimately, I don't think I am - hence my pursuit of a Coast Guard billet. Just a lot to consider, since at 28, that inter-service latitude isn't really there. I'm joining as fast as I can - MEPS, paperwork, security, boot camp slots, etc. take time.

But yeah, I'll be in in September and a bona-fide Puddle Pirate by December if all goes well. Opted to have my SS card changed just in case.


----------



## AWP (Jun 16, 2015)

A brief Google has ME as the (or soon to be) only feeder rate into the jobs you describe. Confirm that with a CG recruiter, but it sounds like you can leave soon or wait for ME and pursue the specialized LE angle.


----------



## Six-Two (Jun 16, 2015)

According to my recruiter the notion that ME is the only rate that gets MSST is a mistaken one (he's a GM and former MSST member). That said, I'll check the climate when I get through basic. It'll be good to experience first hand what each job does as a non-rate.


----------



## AWP (Jun 16, 2015)

Six-Two said:


> According to my recruiter the notion that ME is the only rate that gets MSST is a mistaken one (he's a GM and former MSST member). That said, I'll check the climate when I get through basic. It'll be good to experience first hand what each job does as a non-rate.



You pays your money and you takes your chances.


----------



## Six-Two (Jun 18, 2015)

" You pays your money and you takes your chances." 

That's the idea. I'm really looking forward to this adventure, and am approaching it with no expectations. A handful of hopes, to be sure, but I'm excited for whatever may head my way and to test how I weather it. Mainly just want to get on a cool assignment, and make it home in one piece at the end of it. I think I'll probably end up putting in for ME to make sure I have the best odds at a TACLET or MSST, and just enjoy my time as a non-rate and learn as much as I can before A-School.  

My only concern is that I don't think I'd be able to put in for Officer Candidate School if my goal is a MSST or TACLET, but I think at this point in my life, OCS is less important to me than a stimulating assignment. The extra money would be cool, but I'd rather be on a team than telling it what to do from an office. 

Plus I'm planning on finishing my degree via correspondence courses and CLEPS exams while I'm in, and joining the reserves when I get out, so I may put in for Officer after I transition to reserves.

Then again, I know the road to hell is paved with good intentions, so any pointers from some fellows who've already been down said road to hell would be much appreciated. 

Lastly, I know many of you guys have read my previous posts which would indicate a near-chronic lack of steadfastness, but I am 100% committed to this decision. Though it may seem contrary, it's precisely BECAUSE I don't take it lightly that there's been so much shuffling from option to option, branch to branch, MOS to MOS. I'm trying to work through every potentiality, and a CG billet and 4 years of active duty was what I landed on. 

Anyway, I go in next week to finish up my paperwork, so we'll see when I finally get a ship date. Thanks all.

-62


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jun 27, 2015)

Six-Two said:


> " You pays your money and you takes your chances."
> 
> ~SNIP
> and just enjoy my time as a non-rate and learn as much as I can before A-School.
> ...


Any other issues seem to have already been addressed.


----------



## Teufel (Jun 28, 2015)

Time for a repost:

So much here but I will hold my tongue.

Friend, I wish you luck
Many challenges you face
Semper Fidelis


----------



## AWP (Jun 28, 2015)

Teufel said:


> Friend, I wish you luck
> Many challenges you face
> Semper Fidelis



It is good to see Shakespeare making a comeback in this day and age.


----------



## pardus (Jul 1, 2015)

Six-Two said:


> Anyway, I go in next week to finish up my paperwork, so we'll see when I finally get a ship date. Thanks all.
> 
> -62



So what happened?


----------



## Six-Two (Jul 1, 2015)

pardus said:


> So what happened?


Will PM it to you.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 1, 2015)

Six-Two said:


> Will PM it to you.



Bullshit detector "on"


----------



## Six-Two (Jul 1, 2015)

I could give a shit; it's in progress but I hit a snag that I'm not willing to update an open forum on. Would rather deal with an annoying sobriquet for a couple weeks then get myself out of the dog house with a verified military sig than jeopardize said ship date with a story I'll probably still get shit for. I'll check in in a couple weeks, or you guys can just take my word for it. either way, it's no skin off my back.


----------



## CDG (Jul 1, 2015)

Six-Two said:


> I could give a shit; it's in progress but I hit a snag that I'm not willing to update an open forum on. Would rather deal with an annoying sobriquet for a couple weeks then get myself out of the dog house with a verified military sig than jeopardize said ship date with a story I'll probably still get shit for. I'll check in in a couple weeks, or you guys can just take my word for it. either way, it's no skin off my back.



Is the snag that your CAG and SEAL friends are trying coordinate your direct entry into a classified unit that you're not allowed to talk about and the CG recruiter isn't playing ball?


----------



## Six-Two (Jul 1, 2015)

CDG said:


> Is the snag that your CAG and SEAL friends are trying coordinate your direct entry into a classified unit that you're not allowed to talk about and the CG recruiter isn't playing ball?


Yeah, nailed it. Don't tell anybody. 

Seriously, it doesn't matter what I say, because even if I tell the truth it's bullshit until I'm holding orders anyway, so why ask?


----------



## CDG (Jul 1, 2015)

Six-Two said:


> Yeah, nailed it. Don't tell anybody.
> 
> Seriously, it doesn't matter what I say, because even if I tell the truth it's bullshit until I'm holding orders anyway, so why ask?



Because you have a pretty big attitude for someone who's done jack and shit in the military.  You could've said, "Well it's actually a personal/medically embarrassing/whateverthefuck issue and I prefer not to disclose it right now."  Instead, you get a fucking attitude and start spouting off about " I could give a shit.....no skin off my back."  Motherfucker, you came here, we didn't invite you.  So don't act like we're all waiting with baited breath to find out if you actually followed through on something.  It was a simple question.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 1, 2015)

Six-Two said:


> I could give a shit; it's in progress but I hit a snag that I'm not willing to update an open forum on. Would rather deal with an annoying sobriquet for a couple weeks then get myself out of the dog house with a verified military sig than jeopardize said ship date with a story I'll probably still get shit for. I'll check in in a couple weeks, or you guys can just take my word for it. either way, it's no skin off my back.


Then just fucking say I am on hold clearing some admin stuff.


----------



## Six-Two (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm on hold clearing some admin stuff.


----------



## Six-Two (Jul 1, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Bullshit detector "on"





CDG said:


> Because you have a pretty big attitude for someone who's done jack and shit in the military.  You could've said, "Well it's actually a personal/medically embarrassing/whateverthefuck issue and I prefer not to disclose it right now."  Instead, you get a fucking attitude and start spouting off about " I could give a shit.....no skin off my back."  Motherfucker, you came here, we didn't invite you.  So don't act like we're all waiting with baited breath to find out if you actually followed through on something.  It was a simple question.



I apologize for the verbiage, Ooh-Rah. I was pretty pissed about the circumstances and didn't wanna get flame-baited into saying too much. I'll fill you guys in once I can.


----------



## AWP (Jul 2, 2015)

All of you, knock it off. I don't want to see another post on the subject. Calling a guy out is one thing, some of the wording I've seen is another.  I think it is safe to say that we expect a little more from some of you.

@Six-Two just about everything you've posted makes you sound like a fraud. We've seen more posers and BS artists than you can imagine follow nearly the same path: shifting and varied goals, a "cake and eat it too" mentality, "oh, there's a small problem but I'm going to be coy with my explanation", name/ unit dropping...when we add it up it smells to high heaven.

So here's the thing: I'm leaving this thread open for the time being. The thread's sole purpose is for the OP to return and say he enlisted, didn't enlist, joined a circus, defected to Dooronthewayoutistan...whatever.

If you aren't on staff or the OP, stay out of this until the OP updates us...

and we ARE expecting updates.

THEN we'll entertain the "Post Reply" button.

Questions, comments, and hate mail go to yours truly.


----------



## Six-Two (Jul 2, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> All of you, knock it off. I don't want to see another post on the subject. Calling a guy out is one thing, some of the wording I've seen is another.  I think it is safe to say that we expect a little more from some of you.
> 
> @Six-Two just about everything you've posted makes you sound like a fraud. We've seen more posers and BS artists than you can imagine follow nearly the same path: shifting and varied goals, a "cake and eat it too" mentality, "oh, there's a small problem but I'm going to be coy with my explanation", name/ unit dropping...when we add it up it smells to high heaven.
> 
> ...



Suits me fine, sir. As I say, I'm here to get as much info as I can to make an informed decision, as I'll be 28 in a month and a week and don't have the temporal real estate to sign the wrong contract. When that information gets replaced with insults and online call-outs, it's not worth the trouble, hence my rather ornery post (which again, I apologize for - it was more frustration with being dealt a shitty hand and getting the usual grief for it on top of that than at Ooh-Rah in particular). 

As far as the "Unit Dropping," I can really only recall ever alluding to one friend, who's a SEAL I grew up in the same small town as. We're not besties, but we've gotten drunk together a couple of times and he's been kind enough to share some info and tips over the last few months. He runs Half Face Blades; some of you may know him or his awesome work.

Anyway, I'll do my due diligence elsewhere or glean what I can from separate threads or individual members. Thanks to those who have offered help, patience, and advice so far. It is greatly appreciated.

-62


----------



## AWP (Jul 2, 2015)

Six-Two said:


> Suits me fine, sir. As I say, I'm here...






Freefalling said:


> *The thread's sole purpose is for the OP to return and say he enlisted, didn't enlist, joined a circus, defected to Dooronthewayoutistan...whatever.*
> 
> If you aren't on staff or the OP, *stay out of this until the OP updates us...*
> 
> *and we ARE expecting updates*.



Fail, fail, fail....fail.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 5, 2015)

Six-Two said:


> Mainly just want to get on a cool assignment,



Nugget...  read this thread, about 100 times. 

I'm guessing your current place of employment, and the attendant lifestyle of many in that same type of job, is a huge snag in your enlistment process.

You try to come across as all high speed and motivated, but all we've heard since you joined the site is "I'm cool, I'm gonna do <insert SOF unit/job here>". Then days or weeks or months later ," <insert excuse for not trying out for or getting into this service/SOF unit>". And now...  "My enlistment has hit a snag, but I won't discuss it on an open forum."

This is what I think:


----------

